# carbon fiber



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

do any of you guys know and what to use to bond carbon fiber to aluminium the reason I ask is I want to make a carbon fiber silencer but need some ali bonded in each end for threads but I just am not sure what to use in all honesty


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'd check the laws of jolly old England first....

What are you trying ti silence? All the suppresors I've ever seen have been metal, & I believe the baffles are metal, to. Isn't carbon fibre somewhat brittle? How does heat affect it? Plus I think that metal would be easier to machine.

Not trying to be a buzz kill, but carbon fibre just doesn't seem like a good material choice for a suppresor. Maybe as an outer "heat shield"....


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

laws are fine to build them buddy just not on fire arms

its for and airgun so carbon is fine in that regards but if for a bullet gun you need a li sleave running the full length for the pressure

carbon fiber is pretty strong fiber glass is pretty brittle


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a slingshot forum, so I doubt you'll find many posters here who are experienced in building silencers. You might have better luck in other forums that focus on airguns, firearms or survivalist stuff.


----------

